# Converting to Power Brakes 67 LeMans



## stoofdriver (Dec 18, 2018)

Hi All,

Really appreciate the great technical information you all share, thanks so much...

I want to convert to power brakes on my 67 LeMans. Do I simply add the power booster/master cyl, or is there some type of pedal rod extension or other hardware needed to connect the booster at the firewall?

Any coaching would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------

